# Adding bbq seasonings to canned chicken?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Please tell me if you think this would work.

I found a great recipe for a dry rub for chicken. I tried it and it is wonderful.

Could I season the cleaned, skinned chicken, marinate it for a while in the rub, brown the chicken a little and then pressure can it?

My goal is to incorporate the flavor of the spices into the chicken meat.

Have you ever had success adding some special seasoning into your canned chicken?

Thanks.

stef


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I haven't done this, but it sounds like a terrific idea! I don't see why you couldn't do it. I've seen flavored canned tuna before.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I know it's usual to add salt, but my concern was if the high heat and pressure would make the seasonings bitter.


stef


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm with Stef - too many times the processing turns spices bitter or the shelf storage times causes them to intensify in flavor so much that they aren't edible. If I did do it I think I'd go very, very lightly with the seasonings. You can always add more at serving time. But honestly, I think I'd just can the chicken plain and then add the seasonings when cooking for serving.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

judylou said:


> I'm with Stef - too many times the processing turns spices bitter or the shelf storage times causes them to intensify in flavor so much that they aren't edible. If I did do it I think I'd go very, very lightly with the seasonings. You can always add more at serving time. But honestly, I think I'd just can the chicken plain and then add the seasonings when cooking for serving.


My 1964 Farm Journal's Freezing and Canning Cookbook says in regards to canning pork sausage, to especially not to add sage because it turns bitter when canning, and to "Use a light hand with other herbs, spices, onion and garlic because flavors change in processing and storage." And then goes on to say you may want to add more seasoning when you heat to serve it. 

I think spices might be different from the herbs, though. My mother made chili sauce with clove, cinnamon and allspice, and it came out fine. Maybe the acidity of the tomatoes made a difference, or the water bath instead of pressure canning, though. I tend to think the Farm Journal book knows what they are talking about, though, and wouldn't go overboard the first time out with the BBQ.

Jennifer


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I am very careful with herbs and spices when I can. You could always try adding just a half teaspoon, and a teaspoon to each jar and see how it turns out.

I make my own BBQ sauces and whatnot, and I use all seasonings very very carefully, because they tend to intensify and become acrid very easily. IOW, what goes in the jar tends to be much stronger in flavor than what I put in


----------

